# Finaly my 10g sorority is up



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Might have taken a while but finaly have my girls! 4 very cute and pretty ladies about 4 months old and lucky for me I found an importer so these girls come from Thailand. Not sure what kind they are but I love these beauties.









Shot of the tank with various plants 

This is Kaylee
















This is Inara








This is Zoe








This is Serenity


----------



## Marieukxx (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey have you got them with guppies? I thought they couldn't go with them


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Wyven,

What a beautiful tank! Your betta girls look tiny and cute. They probably won't bother the guppies until they are bigger and more territorial.

In time you may need to go up to a 20 gallon, as your girls will at least double their current size and count for 8" of fish (min.) all by themselves...


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

oh wow, gorgeous girls! you make me want to make a sorority.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow Sereniti is very pretty! Im really wanting the reds! Red bettas are coming back to my liking !

Beautiful girls!

Also @Marieukxx: Female bettas have a much higher tolerance than the males, but also every betta is different which means that some females and some males will tolerate other fish and some just dont like the idea of it.

Home that answered your question!=)

-BL2033


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Well at this point there is peace in the tank. And thanks guys the girls are stunning I agree - Kaylee is my favourite one 

The Serenity and Zoe's colours are VERY rare here in South Africa. So the importer I got them from wants me to document their growth and colour. Plus it looks like Kaylee might just be green!

If the guppies and the girls decide they dont want to get along I have someone who wants my guppies desperately to breed with! Since I just have 8 males in the tank and they really ignore the girls and the girls ignore them.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I love how you named them after firefly :-D


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

A 100000000000000000000 internets to you! First one to see the reference! Its my all time fav show. I rewatch my box set at least every 3 -4 months


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL Firefly  <333 that show, just got done watching the box set and movie a few weeks ago. Great looking tank you have there!


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Hehehe thanks! 

Im a total fan girl was very upset a few years ago they where auctioning off a few "plans" showing the entire layout of the ship. I just couldnt afford it altho my then bf got one but only told me after we broke up!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Wyvern said:


> Plus it looks like Kaylee might just be green!


Isn't green, like purple, rare in bettas?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

True forest green is... it looks like Kaylee is a forest green from the pics though


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

So who is the dominant one? The "boss"?

-BL2033


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Hey, the dominant one or Queen if you will is definitly Inara. But she has only started her nonsense today for some reason. I went home at lunch to check on them and noticed that there are a few very minor torn fins on the girls and a couple of guppies as well! But the others are not hiding so much, as almost ignoring her now. I watched them for about 30mins and she chased one guppie who swam faster than she did and she tried to bully one of the smaller girls who almost gave her a look over he shoulder as if to say wth! Serenity then darted away and snuck up behind Inara to give her a fright which back fired since at the same moment Inara turned around.

Kaylee and Zoe both have a couple of scales missing just behind their heads. If Inara doesnt want to calm down by this evening she will get a time out in the breeding net. And tomorrow I will be rearranging some of the plants a little since Im getting some more water sprite for my tank for free.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> A 100000000000000000000 internets to you! First one to see the reference! Its my all time fav show. I rewatch my box set at least every 3 -4 months


i never watched it when it was on TV, but I got the boxset after I was dragged to see the movie when it was in theaters. I really liked it. :-D

i want a soriety, but one girl is 3X the size of the other 3. Im afraid she would eat them all :shock:


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Well two of mine are bigger as in 2x bigger than the other two. And only Inara (who is one of the bigger girls) is turning into a bully! Kaylee who is the other one Ive noticed tries to protect the others in the tank. 

As for the show, its just one of MANY that never got aired here in South Africa (at least we are catching up with regards to some shows). My ex bf took me to see Serenity on the big screen and I was hooked!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

hey congrats! Awesome you got the girls to live with those guppies/mollies  Idk the name of em off the top of my head. That makes the tank prettier than ever! I just set up more sorority too


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Well I decided to give Inara a timeout in the breeding net for the night. Even in the net she is still a bit aggressive. At least the rest is calm and peaceful now. If Inara doesnt calm down soon I will have to make a plan either swop her or get rid of the guppies and add another girl.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

It looks like Inara has called down a bit, will release her shortly. I changed the tank a little by adding Indian Fern (aka Watersprite) so hopefully that will help also left some that is floating to give the guppies some cover.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Ok update time. Almost a month later and unfortunately Inara and Kaylee had to be removed due to their hostility. They got replaced by 3 new girls, nameless for now, 1 cambodian plakat female, one pearly white girl and one white girl with a yellow shimmer. I failed at getting pics of 3 of the new girls tho - they are extremely camera shy. 

The damage on the guppies fins are due to Inara and Kaylee. Its slowly growing back now that they have been removed.









Full tank shot









new girl









Serenity









My fav guppie image


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

Very pretty! I love Kaylee and Serenity! Did you notice that all your female bettas have stress lines? Might want to make sure everything's okay.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Those pics where when I just got them, currently they have none and havent had any for over 2 weeks.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

When I put my girls together, their stress lines went away :shock:. Three of them had been striped since I got them a few months ago...Odd.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Tiki, mine had some stress stripes due to the bully. But now that i have removed her all the other girls have relaxed to the extent of swimming together.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW you have beautiful Females and the guppies are amazing too! Great tank!

-BL2033


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Thanks BL2033  It just took a month and some swopping but now I have harmony and a lot stunning fishies


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wyvern said:


> Thanks BL2033  It just took a month and some swopping but now I have harmony and a lot stunning fishies


IMO/E, i think somethings can't be taught or researched. Sometimes you just have to learn the hard way. When i say that some things cant be taught, i mean that every betta is different and has their own personalities and tolerance with fish.

-BL2033


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Yep I agree, the two that had to be replaced was really nasty, the new girls are so lovely its so cute to see them all swimming together. Caught 2 of them napping this eve in one of the plants side by side!


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Just a quick update (I know I have been MIA just lank busy at work and at home)

My girls are doing great, I absolutely love my tank and the crazy girls. Since I have swopped out the two aggressive girls, there has been no issues at all in the tank. Unfortunately my camera broke so all I have is a pic of the tank in general at the moment and none of the girls. I will try to borrow my brother's camera soon to do some betta watching  (Whale watching season in my country has started so we are all obsessed with seeing them )


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I just love the plants how they are all so "Messily" Organized! I that makes sense to you.

-BL2033


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

hahaha yea I love it as well, I dont like those tanks where the plants are planted in perfect lines - In the wild it wont be so I wont create that look in my tank


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wyvern said:


> hahaha yea I love it as well, I dont like those tanks where the plants are planted in perfect lines - In the wild it wont be so I wont create that look in my tank


Well i think it creates balance in its own unique way. Plus it is more fun for your betta because he has to do twists and turns when exploring. A way to make sure your betta is happy and not getting bored in his tank, is to re-arrange the plants every month or so, so it looks different, and you will see him zooming around the tank looking to see if any other betta is there.

-BL2033


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Yep the girls love the plants - worming their way thru them constantly! Im redoing my males tank this weekend since Im participating in a local comp for a low tech planted tank. So many ideas now jut to find the perfect driftwood!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wyvern said:


> Yep the girls love the plants - worming their way thru them constantly! Im redoing my males tank this weekend since Im participating in a local comp for a low tech planted tank. So many ideas now jut to find the perfect driftwood!


The perfect piece of drift wood is going to complete the whole set up! You should start up a new thread because this one is just a little old. Just put it in the betta chat section and title it Update Sorority tank so i know where to find it.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Hehehe I will do that  Once I start sorting it all out


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wyvern said:


> Hehehe I will do that  Once I start sorting it all out


Well you could just recap on them and continue

-BL2033


----------

